# A question I cannot shake



## VictorBravo (Apr 22, 2014)

I saw this last week on icontherecord (seriously, that is the name of the official intelligence community website--"Created at the direction of the President of the United States...").

Down the page is a report on James Clapper's April 15, 2014 keynote address to the GEOINT 2013 Symposium. The theme of the 2013 Symposium is "Operationalizing Intelligence for Global Missions."

So, I still can't shake this haunting question: Why would someone make a gerund out of a verb that was made from an adjective, which was derived from a verb modified into a noun, and then apply it to an abstraction?

A related question: what happens to an Anglo-Saxon conditioned brain when you seriously try to grapple with this? Can a coherent thought actually appear?

In researching this pressing issue, I came across references to the GEOINT 2013* Symposium, asterisk included. For example: https://www.govevents.com/blog/2014/02/28/geoint-2013-operationalizing-intelligence-for-global-missions/

In none of the stories about this Symposium was the asterisk explained. So, in addition to me trying to figure out the first question, I'm obsessed with what they are now doing to asterisks--which compounds the problem of haunting question number 2 above: My brain has become pointlessly tied up in meaningless knots trying to figure out what has happened to my native language.

I can only assume that Geoint 2013* is some clever way of describing a symposium that occurred in 2014.


----------



## Edward (Apr 22, 2014)

VictorBravo said:


> icontherecord (seriously, that is the name of the official intelligence community website



An official site of the US intelligence community on Tumbler? That's what you need to focus on. The other issue you mentioned are obviously just an attempt to distract folks from what is really going on.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 22, 2014)

This brief glimpse into the workings of your mind has afforded a good laugh. For that I thank you.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 22, 2014)

Edward said:


> An official site of the US intelligence community on Tumbler?



Right. I hadn't quite gathered the courage to pursue that line of inquiry.


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## timmopussycat (Apr 23, 2014)

VictorBravo said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > An official site of the US intelligence community on Tumbler?
> ...



Don't do it!!!!

You'll have agents from then entire alphabet soup of the intelligence community surrounding your house in 24 hours or less!


----------



## JoannaV (Apr 23, 2014)

GEOINT 2013 was postponed and thus actually happened in 2014. Asterisks refer to invisible footnotes at least 50% of the time nowadays, you've got to get used to it 
I am now going to navigate away from this page before I feel compelled to investigate the theme of the symposium.


----------



## Edward (Apr 23, 2014)

timmopussycat said:


> You'll have agents from then entire alphabet soup of the intelligence community surrounding your house in 24 hours or less!



I know that there is at least one of the Alphabet Agency guys reading every post on this thread.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 23, 2014)

JoannaV said:


> GEOINT 2013 was postponed and thus actually happened in 2014. Asterisks refer to invisible footnotes at least 50% of the time nowadays, you've got to get used to it



Thanks, Joanna. I noted that fact when I went back to the tumblr link, where it says the symposium was delayed because of the governmental shutdown last fall. I don't remember seeing that before, so I'm guessing one of those alphabet guys did read this thread and went back to update the site.

Not paranoid, of course.... (twilight zone music fades in.....)


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 24, 2014)

Reminds me of the lyrics to a song I heard years ago "im watching you watching them watching you".


----------

